# John Deere 425 flood damage



## macheki (Aug 29, 2010)

Just picked up a JD 425 that was recently flooded. Drained oil which showed evidence of water. Rear end appeared to be fine.Gas tank was found to be empty. All cables are badly rusted. Foot gas peddle very hard to dispress and doesn't return on its own. Can't get trottle cable to move at all. Sprayed all cables heavily with WD-40 Got engine diagram late today and i am going to drain carb in morning. It has a battery, turned key to see if it would crank but nothing. Prior to flood it had been sitting for the winter. Radiator also looked fine. Anyone with experience in these matters your help would be appreciated. Also has rear blade and brush, any suggestions on what if anything to do to them would be helpful.

thanks


----------

